# Review: Bataleon Evil Twin 2012



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Good review. I reviewed the Goliath. I would totally agree with you about the forgiveness of TBT. Personally, I did not like the lack of edge hold on ice. I found it much harder to carve and maintain edge hold. Other than that personal issue with the board, TBT is definitely a nice feel. It was super fun in powder.


I seem to have the opposite feeling. I actually like the edge hold of the ET better than the edge hold of a flat cambered board. But that doesn't matter, everyone has their own opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, I am so done with camber and that is part of the issue. I am totally digging the C2 camber-rocker-camber and going back to a fully cambered deck even with TBT just did`nt do it for me. After C2, it felt sluggish in turns. I have also gotten to like the magnetraction or the NS Variogrip which holds an edge on ice better than anything I have ridden. Funny thing, after being on the Goliath for two days, I actually caught my edge a couple of time when I got back on my Gnu because I was starting to ride sloppy.


This is my biggest fear with riding Bataleon. It makes you a really sloppy rider and does not improve your foundational skill set. I'm scared to go back to any other brand now..


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

oldlady said:


> This is my biggest fear with riding Bataleon. It makes you a really sloppy rider and does not improve your foundational skill set. I'm scared to go back to any other brand now..


x2 mee too 10 letters


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

Beef Curtains anyone?


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Good review. I reviewed the Goliath. I would totally agree with you about the forgiveness of TBT. Personally, I did not like the lack of edge hold on ice. I found it much harder to carve and maintain edge hold. Other than that personal issue with the board, TBT is definitely a nice feel. It was super fun in powder.


so i just rode on pure the other day, and have to say i change my mind. TBT is not too great on ice. I kept on slipping out, maybe even a little more that a regular "flat" board.

Also, one important thing is that in moguls (I don't even know why I was doing them) I felt as though I was getting "sucked into them." It's a hard feeling to explain, but it felt as though I was being pulled into the ditches between the moguls even when i was trying to go there. This board is a freestyle board, so I doubt many riders will be doing moguls with this board. Hopefully the different shapes of TBT have a different effect in this type of terrain.


----------

